# Time is running out for disappointing Joe Alexander



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks general manager John Hammond faces an Oct. 31 deadline to decide whether to renew the first option year on forward Joe Alexander's contract. Alexander would be owed $2.76 million next season if the Bucks pick up the first of two option years on his rookie-scale contract.
> 
> Complicating the choice is the disappointing performance turned in by Alexander during his rookie year in 2008-'09 and the injuries that plagued him in training camp a year ago and again during the current preseason.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/64184047.html

I really don't see the team picking this up.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think they should, considering he was the eighth pick last year. It's only $2.76 million and I think at least he deserves this year and next year to prove himself.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's unsettling the way my name blends with the color of the Quick Reply and Currently Active Users... bits above and below me typing right now.

No real comment on Joe Alexander.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

The guy has zero basketball intelligence. Don't know if all the teaching in the world can help. I'd still take the chance.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

he has no future


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Alexander played 0 miutes in the last preseason game... that should speak volumes


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

11 days and counting Joe


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he had a strong summer league and at the end of the day he's still pretty athletic and can shoot. it's basically just injuries that's stopping him. there's a lot of minutes to be had at sf if he's remotely healthy.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And now he's going to be out 8 to 12 weeks.

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/65584457.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

narek said:


> And now he's going to be out 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/65584457.html


Yeah... he's done


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

narek said:


> And now he's going to be out 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/65584457.html


****


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I was wrong on this dude. They should have sent him to the D-league last year to see what he could do. His career with Milwaukee is over.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So is he a bust? 

Well



> Bucks will make Joe Alexander highest draft pick ever to have rookie option declined and will allow him to be UFA in summer, sources tell Y!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah, he is done, my hopes for him were never really higher than being a solid rotational player, I wont be sad to see him leave


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

D. J. Augustin, Brook Lopez, Anthony Randolph, Ryan Anderson, and Courtney Lee.

Yeah, I wouldn't mind having Randolph right now instead.


----------

